# what exactly did you expect dating a hockey player



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Kick the girl friend, pull her hair, threaten her, go play hockey, turn yourself in for arrest.........another day at work!!!:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

Only in America. ..


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

His lawyer says he's innocent.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

My cousin used to play in the NHL and I used to party a lot with the Calgary Flames. Those guys are in a different world thats for sure. I remember when Mike Vernon was a scratch due to a undetermined injury in practice. Truth was he was banging some guys wife and got caught by the husband, had to miss sometime to recover from the beating he got.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> His lawyer says he's innocent.


If his lawyer's lips were moving, there's a good chance he was lying!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

What did he do to get arrested????


----------

